# Good lights for normal people?



## gottawearshades (Oct 15, 2008)

Good people.

I asked this question in another thread, but it was off topic, so I'm starting a thread to ask for help.

Sometimes, I'd like to be able to make suggestion to folks on lights they can buy right now, not from the fenix-store or DX, but from Target, Wally World, Home Depot, etc.

I want them to see what owning a quality flashlight is like. But I don't always know what to recommend. When I was at the stage in flashlights, the Target-class lights that got me started were the Inova X5 and X1 and the Dorcy Super 1W. But I know those lights have grown long in the tooth while I spent time keeping up with pricier lights.

I know that some of the lights there now are a lot better. But I don't know which ones are the best buys. I haven't followed all the reviews of these lights lately. My interest has been in the much more expensive stuff for a while.

So, everybody, can I get some tips?

To my thinking, the first indicator of quality is good regulation. But I can't name three or four good, bright lights that would fit the bill. 

Is there a bessiebenny's (or somebody's) roundup of lights at Target?

Or else, if folks want to make a few recommendations, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Packet-Storm (Oct 15, 2008)

The Home Depot Husky 4 Watt special (2x D-cell). It rocks! Very bright and good runtime & construction.


I was also impressed with the Dorcy 3D cell. Not as much light as the Husky, but it runs for many, many hours on the 3-D's.






After those, I would suggest the new Maglites with LED's onboard. They are a reliable light that take a beating. Have been for many years.


----------



## Gatsby (Oct 15, 2008)

The Task Force 2 C Cree light gets a lot of solid ink as a powerful thrower. For pocket lights I don't think there are too many new commonly sourced lights that aren't 3xAAA or other carrier based lights (which is a deal breaker for me - I don't do carrier based lights other than a Mag85).


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 15, 2008)

I liked my Inova X1... till' one waist high drop and :candle::sigh:

I don't think it is representative of the entire brand though.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 15, 2008)

Kmart used to sell,

(don't know if they still do)

the Ray-O-Vac HighBeam 2AA LED 1-watt flashlight.


For 20 bucks, this Luxeon-based light is Very Useful ! :thumbsup:


Fully regulated, it lasts about 5 hours on plain ol' Alkalines.


It's the same, identical desigh as Nuwai's model.


Are these still available ?

Have they upgraded the emitter, to a more modern version ?


They were a Great Buy for "Off-the-Shelf" shoppers.


Especially for "normal" people ! 

(that is, non-CPFers)


Love to see this identical product with a Rebel LED !

:kiss:
_


----------



## Marduke (Oct 15, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Kmart used to sell,
> 
> (don't know if they still do)
> 
> ...



WalMart sold that light with a Rebel months ago, with a light textured reflector. It was under the Sportsman Extreme name, same exact light as the Highbeam. 

WalMart cleared them all out at <$9, but they may also be upgraded at other stores with sufficient volume to have turned over the stock the past few months.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't get much better than this:

Lowes:

Surefire 6PL (can be upgraded easily if you like, but stock LED is nice!)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=187628-69074-6PL-BK&lpage=none

Surefire G2L (same deal but plastic/aluminum)

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=284319-69074-G2L-BK&lpage=none

Hope it helps....


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 15, 2008)

Normal people shop online now.


----------



## Sable (Oct 15, 2008)

You know, really, if a 'normal' person asks for a good light, I tell them to get anything with a Mag Instrument logo on it.

If they make a face, _then _they get the rundown of better-than-Mag-but-still-easy-to-find.


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 15, 2008)

The Taskforce Cree, the new Riverrock 2C, the Rayovac 3C Sportsman, some of the Coleman lights, and some of the Leatherman lights use Cree LEDs(XR-E or XR-C). There are also some that I can't remember right now.


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 15, 2008)

For a 2xAA light, I really like my Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 1 watt light.

Good amount of light, excellent runtime, not too bright and not too dim.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 16, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> Don't get much better than this:
> 
> Lowes:
> 
> ...



+1, tell your friends to go to their local Lowes and look in the flashlight display for Surefire lights. Note that just as all the other tool sections have both cheap crap and quality tools, so does the flashlight display.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 16, 2008)

StarHalo said:


> +1, tell your friends to go to their local Lowes and look in the flashlight display for Surefire lights. Note that just as all the other tool sections have both cheap crap and quality tools, so does the flashlight display.



But _*DO NOT*_ buy the CR123 batteries there - highway robbery!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 16, 2008)

My recommendation is the Coleman MAX 115 lumen CREE XR-E 3AAA LED Aluminum flashlight from Walmart for $25. It has suprisingly long runtime and is the brightest light for its miniature size that I have ever seen. I own the 150 2C lumen Task Force and 530 lumen Coleman LED spotlight, but they are much bigger than the 115 lumen Coleman and much more cumbersome. For a non-flashaholic the 115 lumen Coleman is perfect because it is so miniature and lightweight, has great throw, and unbelievably bright spill.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 16, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> But _*DO NOT*_ buy the CR123 batteries there - highway robbery!


No joke!

Give your loved ones the URL for affordable cells!


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 16, 2008)

I like my Inova Bolt 2AA good runtime decent brightness. May not be as bright as some of the big flamethrowers and custom lights here, it's certainly bright enough and has a really quality feel to it.


----------



## LED_astray (Oct 16, 2008)

bullfrog said:


> But _*DO NOT*_ buy the CR123 batteries there - highway robbery!



Oh, come on. Two Surefire 123A batteries for $5 isn't that bad!

Of course, I'm not sure I'd recommend 123A cell lights for "normal" people. To me normal implies they aren't going to want to find special cells or take special trouble. What I'd suggest depends on their intended use. If at all suitable I'd tend towards AA batteries and a light that would tolerate the full range of cells. Alkaline, NiMH, and Lithium cells for casual, heavy / regular, and stored for emergency use respectively. The Eveready 1W AA & 2AA lights at Target immediately come to mind. (They also have a 2AA 3W, but I think the 1W would have better run time and enough light for most "normal" people.) If decent drop-ins were regularly stocked, I'd even consider the Mini-Mag and a drop-in. I haven't seen any Mini-Mag drop-ins in a big box store in months though.

Of course the multi-C and D lights mentioned above would also meet most of my criteria and give more runtime and probably more light, if bigger lights would be suitable.


----------



## lightfet (Oct 16, 2008)

your title of the thread "Good lights for normal people?" make us sounds abnormal :nana:


----------



## popcornpicker (Oct 16, 2008)

If you recommend a chainstore flashlight, they'll be in the checkout lane, see one with a similar name and buy a piece of crap. You can't give people the fever by recommendations. The first thing is to give people the 47 cent fauxtons. Most people will have a reaction and you can tell if anyone is really interested. I always have at least ten in my glovebox.

The 2AA Mini-mag conversion to LED with SMJ-LED from lighthound is another winner. I usually keep two of those drop-ins in the glovebox too. I don't mess around with anything bigger than a AA battery, so I also have good batteries with me. People aren't very impressed by anything with dead batteries.

Actually, fauxtons are probably better than most flashlights in people's gloveboxes because I'm always hearing about how much they use them. When it's right there on your keychain, it gets squeezed.

I've converted a few friends, but most people could care less.


----------



## etc (Oct 16, 2008)

By "normal" people, do you mean anyone who doesn't spend $100+ on a lite? (small sum here)

You might have a point.;.. there are plenty of very strong performers in the $20 category.. TaskForce / AAP3W case in point..


----------



## UpChUcK (Oct 16, 2008)

I have some nice lights like the Tiablo A9 (real), JetBeam CLEv2, Surefire 6PL and G2L, but I often shop Target , Walmart, Meijers, Lowes and Home Depot for the cheaper stuff. Heck, you can get the Surefire 6PL and G2L from Lowes. I'd suggest that you recommend the Surefires if they wanted a light in that class. But there are a great many lights for "normal" like the Lowes Task Force 2C Cree. You can get Coleman Maxx LED Lights from Walmart and they come in various battery configurations like 3AAA, 2AA, 2x123 and 2xCR2. From Target, suggest the River Rock 2C and Inovas. I have the Inova X03, X5 and X1 and they are still great lights. Also, you can suggest the Energizer 3W and 1W, the Rayovac Sportsman Extreme series; I have the Nuwai made 3W. Then there are the MagLites. The MagLEDs sre decent lights that will last forever although not as bright as a "Proper" light they are bright enough and have great runtimes.

I have all the lights I mentioned above and they are the lights I let me kids, my family members and my friends borrow. I keep the good ones for myself :twothumbs .


----------



## metlarules (Oct 16, 2008)

qwertyydude said:


> I like my Inova Bolt 2AA good runtime decent brightness. May not be as bright as some of the big flamethrowers and custom lights here, it's certainly bright enough and has a really quality feel to it.


 I also like the Inova bolt 2aa. As a matter of fact I like most of the Inova line. You won't find a better built light for the price.


----------



## gottawearshades (Oct 16, 2008)

Some good advice here. Thanks.



popcornpicker said:


> If you recommend a chainstore flashlight, they'll be in the checkout lane, see one with a similar name and buy a piece of crap. You can't give people the fever by recommendations. The first thing is to give people the 47 cent fauxtons. Most people will have a reaction and you can tell if anyone is really interested. I always have at least ten in my glovebox.
> 
> When it's right there on your keychain, it gets squeezed.
> 
> I've converted a few friends, but most people could care less.



What you say makes sense, PCP. I have actuallu given away several fauxtons. They can be a good gateway drug, and it's a good way to start evangelizing.

I guess maybe what I should do is buy a few of these lights recommended above and freely lend them out.


----------



## Lee1959 (Oct 16, 2008)

Inova Bolts, MagLEDs, RR Target lights, all make excellant choices. I love Inova X and T series lights but unless you buy batteres online, they are too expensive.


----------



## gottawearshades (Oct 16, 2008)

So, to get started on a list safe bets:

Most anything by Inova (I know they're honest about brightness and runtime)

Most anything by Rayovac Sportsman Extreme (Cree and Rebel emitters, and they are all regulated?)

Task Force Cree

Colman (Anything by them would be a safe bet?)

River Rock (Anything by them would be a safe bet?)

Mag Lights (are any of their LEDs regulated?)


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 16, 2008)

Inova is honest about brightness except for the bolt line, why don't they state lumens on this line?


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 16, 2008)

gottawearshades said:


> Mag Lights (are any of their LEDs regulated?)



An LED Maglite might still be the easiest gateway light; Anyone who uses one should be sufficiently impressed by its build and performance to then come to the next logical conclusion, "Well this is better than a regular Maglite, so what is better than this?"

And the LED Maglite packaging says it's regulated, but the testing doesn't bear it out. You could always gift a Mag with a Terralux drop-in..


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 16, 2008)

gottawearshades said:


> So, to get started on a list safe bets:
> 
> Most anything by Inova (I know they're honest about brightness and runtime)
> 
> ...


 
RayOvac's / Mag's are not regulated, Taskforce's are "not perfectly regulated for the whole runtime of 6 hours, but you get a pretty much flat discharge for the first 2-2.5 hours, than it drops off like an Mag incan for the next 4 or so hours.


----------



## asdalton (Oct 16, 2008)

The Mag D cell modules are regulated. The AA LED versions are not, or are very poorly so.

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_mag-led.htm

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_minimagled.htm

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_minimagled3aa.htm


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 16, 2008)

At Walmart, any Coleman Cree XR-E light except the 2 CR2 light (batteries are too expensive). This includes the 2AA and 3AAA flashlights, the 3AAA headlight, and the 4D, 8D, and rechargeable lanterns. The Duracell Daylight flashlights should also be good buys.
At Target, you have the Brinkman Scrolling Cree flashlight and another that looks like it has a remote control on it. There is also the 2C Riverrock Nightfire light, and the Riverrock 2 123A Cree headlight. There are Energizer Cree and Rebel flashlights (the 3 watt ones usually). Some of the Energizer 1 watt l.e.d. headlights have been updated with Rebel l.e.d.s.
At Fry's Electronics, you have the Inova T series lights (Make sure they are the MP versions. Some stores are still selling the old stock that use three times the battery power.)
At Lowes, you have the Surefire G2L and 6PL. 
At Costco, there is the 2 pack of Dorcy K2 lights (1 takes 3AAA and 1 takes 6 AAA). 
At Sam's Club, you can get the Sam's Elements (3AAA each and use new K2 l.e.d.s)
At REI, you can get one of the Princeton Tec Amp lights, a 45 lumen PT Quad headlight, a 50 lumen PT EOS headlight, an 80 lumen PT Apex headlight, Petzl Tikka headlights, or Surefire flashlights. Sports Authority and Sports Chalet may also carry these lights. Sports Authority also carries a three Cree XR-E spotlight for $60 (as bright and big as a million candlepower spotlight).
All of these lights mentioned have high efficiency l.e.d.s. Almost all are very high quality (I wouldn't trust the Brinkmans or Riverrocks as much as the rest). These lights all use one or more of these l.e.d.s: Cree XR-E, SSC P4, TFFC K2, Luxeon Rebel, Nichia GS.


----------



## kwalker (Oct 16, 2008)

Check DealExtreme and look at the "Handy Cree" for $11.50
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13974

and the "Peoples Cree" $9.88
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13442

They both take 3x AAA batteries which are good for 'normal people' and have excellent performance for the money.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 16, 2008)

Please don't perpetuate the 3xAAA junk light plague. If people stop buying them, manufactures will spend the extra 20 cents to build regulated lights using sensible power sources.

They have the worst cost and performance "value" of just about any light out there.


----------



## csshih (Oct 16, 2008)

lightfet said:


> your title of the thread "Good lights for normal people?" make us sounds abnormal :nana:



but people are normally abnormal, if someone were normal, that would be abnormal.

-my favorite phrase -


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 16, 2008)

Give them one of your old lights, if you really want them to try a good light. How many lights can you carry anyway?


----------



## sabre7 (Oct 16, 2008)

For decades the C or D cell Maglite remains the highest quality and most reliable flashlight available in the US for the price.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Oct 16, 2008)

sabre7 said:


> For decades the C or D cell Maglite remains the highest quality and most reliable flashlight available in the US for the price.


It's not a bad start. It makes a good host for mods if a more powerful light is wanted later. Maybe they will discover FiveMega, or build a Mag85 from scratch.


----------



## gottawearshades (Oct 17, 2008)

Good information. This makes a good start.

Thanks, folks.


----------



## Wattnot (Oct 17, 2008)

LED_astray said:


> Of course, I'm not sure I'd recommend 123A cell lights for "normal" people.


 
Big + 1 on this. I've given away at least 3 CR123 lights and to my knowledge all 3 are sitting collecting dust after the set of included CR123's died. These are even net saavy people who know how to shop online but flashlights just don't mean any more to them than a screwdriver does. I recommend AA lights to friends now. They know who to come to if they ever get serious. 

I've found most people can handle nimhs's and a charger (thanks to digital cameras and bundle packs of chargers and batteries in Sam's Club and Wal-Mart ) but when it comes to CR123's, you might have well given them a portable CAT scanner that runs on nuclear power.




lightfet said:


> your title of the thread "Good lights for normal people?" make us sounds abnormal :nana:


 
LOL, lightfet, we *are *abnormal! We are just as abnormal as the women who have more than 10 pairs of shoes!! I'm here less than a year and have a ridiculous amount of flashlights already and still sniff around new ones all of the time!! What's worse is that when I think about thinning the herd and selling a few, I choke on which ones have to go and end up putting it off!


----------



## Stainz (Oct 17, 2008)

It may not be PC, but try large local sporting goods and gunstores - not chains. They will likely carry Surefire - and offer unadvertised discount prices - sometimes referred to as 'LEO' prices. No, you don't have to be a LEO, in most cases. They will likely have discounted CR123s, too. I've been in a couple of stores from here to the cost, and found the 6PL for <$70 several places, and the cells from 2/$5 down to the S-F suggested 12/$21. One store specialized in knives!

Stainz


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 17, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> you might have well given them a portable CAT scanner that runs on nuclear power.


 
Sign me up for one of those!


----------



## roymail (Oct 30, 2008)

For "normal people" or anyone else interested, I'd recommend getting this LED PR base replacement from Dorcy that will work in any 2 or 3 cell light using AA's, C or D cells.

http://www.dorcydirect.com/p-86-41-1642-15-v-8-volt-1-watt-led-module.aspx

I have two of them and they work great. I know they're 1 watt Luxeon, but they have much better output and runtime than any standard bulb. Put one of these in a 2C or 3C cell flashlight, and "normal people" will love it. I use mine in a 2AA light and it runs for hours. And, don't forget to tell them that they won't have to replace the bulb.


----------



## bridgman (Oct 30, 2008)

It's expensive, but I really like the Fenix TK20 as a "high end flashlight for normal people". Haven't played with runtime on medium with alkalines but imagine it's fairly good, although I know runtime on high suffers relative to NiMH. 

The LED versions of 2D Maglites are actually pretty good; most of my friends & family are running those - or 3D + Malkoff for those living out in the country.


----------



## JohnR66 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'd say we are abnormal. We spend time in a group talking about flashlights! If I told just about anyone in my family that I do this, they would look at me funny.


----------



## datiLED (Oct 30, 2008)

I gave my father-in-law a TerraLux TLE-5 K2 module for his MagLite, and he is thrilled with the bright, white powerful beam (his words). For 95% of the people out there, even a simple NiteEyez 1W module in a 2-AA Mag would be a nice flashlight.


----------



## SirVette (Oct 30, 2008)

I was going to say you guys are normal- it's just your interest that's abnormal 
but no comment on this:


Wattnot said:


> LOL, lightfet, we *are *abnormal! We are just as abnormal as the women who have more than 10 pairs of shoes!! I'm here less than a year and have a ridiculous amount of flashlights already and still sniff around new ones all of the time!! What's worse is that when I think about thinning the herd and selling a few, I choke on which ones have to go and end up putting it off!


 
At least your interest is practical- 
Car nut. The Coleman in sig. works for me as a normal flashlight.


----------



## Marlinaholic (Nov 12, 2008)

The Sportsmen Xtreme Rayovacs are hard to beat for the money. I sell the newer 3W ones with upgraded OP reflector for about $15.95 in my shop and people snap them right up when I show them how bright the demonstrator one I have is. Outside at night it looks about as bright and throws about as far as my Fenix L1D Q5, which is saying something for how cheap the Rayovac is. I carried one of the 3W ones for over a year and used the heck out of it and it still works like new even though I wore the anodizing about off the head and tail and dropped it several times. Only complaint is the plastic lens, anyone ever try and replace it with a quality glass version? My old beater 3W has quite a few scratches on it now :mecry:


----------



## jet (Nov 12, 2008)

My advice would be to recommend the MAG led C or D. I've owned a MAG since the 70's (they called it the Varibeam back then), and I thought it was a great flashlight until I installed an LED upgrade and realized it was a crappy flashlight all those years (but excellent now).


----------



## NightFlyer (Nov 13, 2008)

etc said:


> By "normal" people, do you mean anyone who doesn't spend $100+ on a lite? (small sum here)
> 
> You might have a point.;.. there are plenty of very strong performers in the $20 category.. TaskForce / AAP3W case in point..




What I take from it is the "normal" flashlight user. Someone whose only concern is that it works. Turn it on, light comes out of it. They don't care that the spot looks like a peanut wearing bracelets or that it's floody blue or incan yellow. This still makes up the majority of flashlight users. Most of these people don't use a light but a dozen times a year in an outage or on Halloween.

That being said, any Maglite is a good start. MagLED should impress with the whiter (blueish) output and the build quality. Inova Bolt series are good and solid as are the X and T series, though CR123s are expensive in the retail channels. I have a Ray O Vac SE 2xAA with the newer OP reflector and it's a nice little light. The Surefires at Lowes are a great choice as well. I haven't tried the Husky or Dorcy lights.

Still, tons of people pick up the $1.99 cheap 9 LED flashlights found at the counter at the electronics and auto parts stores.

I used to be one of those "normal" sorts of people though I use a flashlight pretty frequently both at work and at home. I used to be an avid MiniMag user until I got tired of replacing the lamps. I've been sort of converted. The most expensive light I own is an Inova T2MP (the 2008 model). I'll really be converted when I order my Ra Clicky.


----------

